# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Temuan Menarik Keangotaan Koi-s

## Abied

Iseng iseng liat-liat daftar anggota Koi-s Forum...
Dari Total anggota Forum sebanyak *4459*
*Sebanyak 3119 belum pernah 1 kalipun melakukan posting..*  ::   ::  
sisanya baru 1340 melakukan posting 1 - 9368 Post..
Peringkat 1 MrBunta 9368 Post  ::  Top nih...
Ke -2 rvidella 7020 Post
Ke -3 Troy 6410 Post
Jadi kesimpulanya walaupun anggota forum mencapai 4000 lebih ternyata yang aktif cuman 1/4 nya aja...
Yang udah Punya Koi-s ID lebih sedikit lagi mungkin Om Ajik bisa menjawabnya...
Jadi sedikit ternyata ya...banyakan yg pasif....

----------


## Saung Koi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ibnuyahya

duh jadi ga enak masuk kategori yg belum punya KOI's ID   ::  
doakan yah semoga segera ada dananya untuk register. amiin..

----------


## Abied

> duh jadi ga enak masuk kategori yg belum punya KOI's ID   
> doakan yah semoga segera ada dananya untuk register. amiin..


Tak doain om... moga moga banyak rezekinya...
Aku aja dah gabung dr tahun 2008 baru punya koi-s ID tahun ini jg   ::   ::  
Yang penting sukarela kata Om Ajik gak pake pemaksaan he..he..he..  ::   ::

----------


## TSA

wah menarik juga tuh datanya

Yuk......... Kita kampanyekan
- jangan takut posting
- jangan malu posting
- jangan malas posting

Kita semua masih perlu belajar .... Perlu tambah wawasan ...... Perlu tambah teman ............

----------


## ibnuyahya

> Tak doain om... moga moga banyak rezekinya...
> Aku aja dah gabung dr tahun 2008 baru punya koi-s ID tahun ini jg    
> Yang penting sukarela kata Om Ajik gak pake pemaksaan he..he..he..


makasih ya om   ::

----------


## Rizal61

kok hasil sort aku seperti ini Om? hehehe


 1   	troy  	         Kamis Apr 10, 2008 9:09 pm   	6410  	Grand Champion  	 Kirim pesan pribadi   	    	  
 2  	victor 	 Selasa Mar 04, 2008 3:06 pm  	5437 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 3  	seven7colour 	 Selasa Feb 24, 2009 9:34 pm  	4841 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 4  	ronny 	 Selasa Sep 02, 2008 11:13 am  	4595 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 5  	torajiro 	 Rabu Nov 26, 2008 6:32 pm  	4536 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 6  	hankoi 	 Senin Jul 23, 2007 7:03 pm  	3907 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	 Website 
 7  	doddy 	 Selasa Feb 19, 2008 7:40 pm  	3263 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	 Website 
 8  	Glenardo 	 Rabu Sep 03, 2008 11:42 pm  	3090 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 9  	h_andria 	 Rabu Nov 07, 2007 8:32 am  	2814 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 10  	e-koi 	 Minggu Agt 17, 2008 7:16 pm  	2756 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 11  	KARHOMA 	 Selasa Mar 11, 2008 9:19 am  	2728 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 12  	Rova 	 Rabu Jan 09, 2008 5:26 pm  	2539 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 13  	Soegianto 	 Senin Feb 26, 2007 9:58 am  	2392 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	 Website 
 14  	Gom 7rait 	 Senin Apr 30, 2007 11:31 am  	2309 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 15  	topkoifarm 	 Rabu Jul 16, 2008 6:52 pm  	2182 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 16  	kerogawa 	 Minggu Nov 18, 2007 10:57 pm  	2121 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
 17  	E. Nitto 	 Rabu Jul 02, 2008 3:27 pm  	2120 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi


jumlah post terbanyak dipegang Om Troy
runner up Om Victor (CaMod)  :P

----------


## victor

> kok hasil sort aku seperti ini Om? hehehe
> 
> 
>  1   	troy  	         Kamis Apr 10, 2008 9:09 pm   	6410  	Grand Champion  	 Kirim pesan pribadi   	    	  
>  2  	victor 	 Selasa Mar 04, 2008 3:06 pm  	5437 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
>  3  	seven7colour 	 Selasa Feb 24, 2009 9:34 pm  	4841 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
>  4  	ronny 	 Selasa Sep 02, 2008 11:13 am  	4595 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
>  5  	torajiro 	 Rabu Nov 26, 2008 6:32 pm  	4536 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	  
>  6  	hankoi 	 Senin Jul 23, 2007 7:03 pm  	3907 	Grand Champion 	 Kirim pesan pribadi  	   	 Website 
> ...


selamat selamat selamat
ini record ter OOT  ::   ::   :: 
wakakak........... lumayan dapet no 2 terparah   ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om om emang apa keuntungan ber ID Koi's.
Selama ini saya hanya buka dibagian lelang seh...hehehehehe

Peace

----------


## bhana

Hal yang biasa Om di forum-forum seperti ini baik ikan koi maupun yang lain seperti komputer, fotografi, dsb karena alasan tertentu akhirnya banyak anggotanya hanya menjadi anggota yang pasif, lihat-lihat aja, dsb atau memutuskan untuk gak ikut aktif lagi memposting krn satu atau lain hal...
Jadi inget waktu awal-awal gabung dan mulai posting, saya juga jadi anggota yang pasif karena masih awam sekali soal ikan koi dan mulai memutuskan untuk mulai posting karena memang forum ini sangat berguna bagi yang sudah terserang virus KHV...  ::  
Hal yang terpenting menurut saya disamping angka statistik posting dan jumlah anggota adalah semangat kekeluargaan yang mendasari forum ini terbentuk dan pertukaran informasi yang disampaikan di forum ini baik kontruksi kolam, media filter, perawatan dan penyakit ikan yang sangat lengkap dan berkualitas sehingga forum ini tetap exist...

NB:
Satu catatan yang menarik adalah orang yang rajin posting itu gak beda jauh ya sama aslinya...spt om gajah, om dodo, n om troy...aslinya mereka ramah-ramah lho...bener kan???

----------


## ibnuyahya

> Om om emang apa keuntungan ber ID Koi's.
> Selama ini saya hanya buka dibagian lelang seh...hehehehehe
> 
> Peace


yang jelas dapet kiriman majalah   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Saya rasa, ada 1 aspek lagi yang harus diliat, yaitu "kualitas posting"
Walaupun postingnya banyak tapi isinya cuma   ::   ::   ::   atau "hehehe" kan sama juga boong.

Om E. Nitto walaupun peringkat 17, tapi kalau sering posting seperti topic seperti "Menganalisa Koi Jumbo" (viewtopic.php?f=16&t=7368) 
Wah !! ... Cepet pinter ini penghuni forum   :: 
Terus terang saya sering buka lagi thread om E. Nitto itu kalau lagi mau hunting ikan, biar gak salah pilih ...   ::

----------


## leon4rd

wah bagus jg hasil survenya... bgm crnya biar bisa dapat id di koi's dan apa keuntungannya?? mohon pencerahannya...

----------


## mrbunta

sampe malu nih. OOT terus  ::

----------


## agent23

> duh jadi ga enak masuk kategori yg belum punya KOI's ID   
> doakan yah semoga segera ada dananya untuk register. amiin..


Jd member kois sekalian itung2 sambil beli majalah krn membershipnya comes with majalah khan so jangan sungkan oomm.

----------


## victor

> Saya rasa, ada 1 aspek lagi yang harus diliat, yaitu "kualitas posting"
> Walaupun postingnya banyak tapi isinya cuma      atau "hehehe" kan sama juga boong.
> 
> Om E. Nitto walaupun peringkat 17, tapi kalau sering posting seperti topic seperti "Menganalisa Koi Jumbo" (viewtopic.php?f=16&t=7368) 
> Wah !! ... Cepet pinter ini penghuni forum  
> Terus terang saya sering buka lagi thread om E. Nitto itu kalau lagi mau hunting ikan, biar gak salah pilih ...





> sampe malu nih. OOT terus


caleg OOT, saya daftar no 1, lambang saya durian
1. victor
2.
3.

----------


## troy

selamat selamat selamat
ini record ter OOT   
wakakak........... lumayan dapet no 2 terparah 

kalo om setan no 2 terparah...saya khan jd anggota ter OOT.....  ::   ::   ::  
itu moderator dan sub mod nya OOT juga gak ya....pisss...pisss   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Mod and submod kayaknya jumlah postingan ga akan masuk deh

 ::  

iya tadi sore ujan gueeeeeeeeeeede banget ... biar tambah OOT .... 
belum lagi udah kesana ... uda pada abis semua ... pulang lagi deh

OT OT OOT





> selamat selamat selamat
> ini record ter OOT   
> wakakak........... lumayan dapet no 2 terparah 
> 
> kalo om setan no 2 terparah...saya khan jd anggota ter OOT..... 
> itu moderator dan sub mod nya OOT juga gak ya....pisss...pisss

----------


## Abied

> wah bagus jg hasil survenya... bgm crnya biar bisa dapat id di koi's dan apa keuntungannya?? mohon pencerahannya...


Om Ajik kasih penjelasan nih keuntungan dan kerugiannya.... 
Untungnya apa ya...
1. Dapet Majalah
2. Bisa Lelang, Jual Beli 
3. Diskon Min 5 %
4. .....
5. .....

Ada yg mau nambahin...?

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by leon4rd
> 
> wah bagus jg hasil survenya... bgm crnya biar bisa dapat id di koi's dan apa keuntungannya?? mohon pencerahannya...
> 
> 
> Om Ajik kasih penjelasan nih keuntungan dan kerugiannya.... 
> Untungnya apa ya...
> 1. Dapet Majalah
> 2. Bisa Lelang, Jual Beli 
> ...


Email aja om ke [email protected]

----------


## bobo

> Originally Posted by leon4rd
> 
> wah bagus jg hasil survenya... bgm crnya biar bisa dapat id di koi's dan apa keuntungannya?? mohon pencerahannya...
> 
> 
> Om Ajik kasih penjelasan nih keuntungan dan kerugiannya.... 
> Untungnya apa ya...
> 1. Dapet Majalah
> 2. Bisa Lelang, Jual Beli 
> ...

----------


## Abied

Om Ajik kasih penjelasan nih keuntungan dan kerugiannya.... 
Untungnya apa ya...
1. Dapet Majalah
2. Bisa Lelang, Jual Beli 
3. Diskon Min 5 %
4. dapat Kartu Member
5. *Paling jg tambah Pede di Forum...*  ::   ::  
6. .......

Ada yg mau nambahin...?

----------


## dattairadian

> Om Ajik kasih penjelasan nih keuntungan dan kerugiannya.... 
> Untungnya apa ya...
> 1. Dapet Majalah
> 2. Bisa Lelang, Jual Beli 
> 3. Diskon Min 5 %
> 4. dapat Kartu Member
> 5. *Paling jg tambah Pede di Forum...*   
> 6. .......
> 
> Ada yg mau nambahin...?


hehe... nomer 5 bener banget tuh... paling enak kan dirumah sendiri, masa iya maunya bertamuuuuuuuu aja?   ::  
udah gitu nyeletak nyeletuk lagi, bikin masalah di rumah orang   ::   ::  

6. Discount pada kontes2 koi
7. Saling berbagi pengetahuan koi (Seiring dengan perbaikan web/ forum ini, kedepannya nanti ada beberapa thread menarik, diantaranya seperti "apresiasi koi" yang nanti hanya bisa diakses oleh member)
8. KOIs juga menyelenggarakan acara diluar kontes, seperti seminar, dll
9. ...

----------


## h3ln1k

9. kalo pergi ke kota2 lain ga tau jalan tinggal kontak temen kois pasti dianterin plus dijamu   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

10. Klu sudah ber ID.....baru layak disebut KoiKichi....  ::  
11. Beli autofeeder MIH ( Made in H3ln1k )....special special special price...  ::  

Btw : setuju dgn no 5 dan Oom Datta....  ::

----------


## Abied

*Ayo ayo yg belum ber Koi-s ID......????*  ::   ::  
Para Suhu-suhu disini udah mbenerin keuntungannya lho..
Kalo keruagian belum ada satupun yg nyebutin berarti gak ada kerugiannya punya koi-s ID

----------


## bobo

Saya belum punya KOI-Is ID   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> 10. Klu sudah ber ID.....baru layak disebut KoiKichi....  
> 11. Beli autofeeder MIH ( Made in H3ln1k )....special special special price...  
> 
> Btw : setuju dgn no 5 dan Oom Datta....


  ::   thanks promonya om will   ::

----------


## edwin

benernya sih yang paling enak ya no 1
daripada harus nyari2 majalah di gramedia, mending tinggal duduk manis dirumah nunggu majalah dateng...
itung2 langganan majalah 1 taon dapet member gratisssss

----------


## fachm13

blm dpt KTA.....  ::  
tp gpp,,,msh mnunggu...  ::  
pasti bareng edisi dpn ne...  ::  V

----------


## iyos

emang harus ditulis id nya ya??pdhl sy dah punya wkt kois buka stan member di kontes hanggar ke 2;tp br aktif pas RYU.tp blm nulis no id jg  ::

----------


## Abied

> emang harus ditulis id nya ya??pdhl sy dah punya wkt kois buka stan member di kontes hanggar ke 2;tp br aktif pas RYU.tp blm nulis no id jg


Ya biar tidak salah paham aja Om..
Kalo dicantumin kita2 jd tau ooo.. dah punya ID kalo gak dicantumin meneketehe...he..he..he..

----------


## seven7colour

Harusnya tercantum otomatis ya...............  ::

----------


## frendika

mungkin mereka betah jadi telur

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> mungkin mereka betah jadi telur


Om IDnya kok keren   ::

----------


## TugubotO

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm....

----------


## andiaji

Mo daftar ah, 
Mohon maaf telat Om.

salam,
andiaji - indihiang tasik

----------


## andiaji

Alhamdulillah udah dapat ID: 2010 0265 0493.
Salam kenal.

Salam,
andiaji - indihiang tasik

----------


## Abied

Selamat anda telah ber- KOI-s ID... :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## andiaji

> Selamat anda telah ber- KOI-s ID...


terimakasih Om Abied, salam kenal Om.

salam,
andiaji - indihiang tasik

----------


## Teja Utama

> Alhamdulillah udah dapat ID: 2010 0265 0493


Selamat, Oom... Dengan ber-Koi-s ID Anda juga berhak mendapatkan diskon 25% untuk semua jenis Koi di Grace Koi, Soleh Koi dan Mad Farmer di Kota Probolinggo. Sorry, untuk sementara belum bisa online.

----------


## andiaji

> Selamat, Oom... Dengan ber-Koi-s ID Anda juga berhak mendapatkan diskon 25% untuk semua jenis Koi di Grace Koi, Soleh Koi dan Mad Farmer di Kota Probolinggo. Sorry, untuk sementara belum bisa online.


Makasih Om Teja, salam kenal.
Kapan2 kalo ke tempat sodara di Probolinggo, insyaAllah mampir ke tempat Om.

salam,
andiaji - indihiang tasik

----------


## Yaniesbe

Sundul aja....

Yang lagi dalam proses nunggu form registrasi  :Becky:  (dead-link soalnya form registrasinya....  :Tongue:  )

----------


## Rizal61

banyak thread lama naik lagi

kerja keras buat momod dan admin kois nih... banyak yang kebingungan mau jadi member 

semoga admin nya cepat tanggap :mdrgreen: :Thumb:

----------


## showa

terima kasih
terima kasih
terima kasih


silahkan di isi saja isian di formulir keanggotaan nya di tread keanggotaan  nanti pasti admin keanggotaan akan segera membalas

forum ini di bangun atas dedikasi para penggemar ikan koi yg tdk mungkin disebut satu demi satunya, akan tetapi percayalah semua ini semata mata utk menjalin tali silaturahim diantara sesama penggemar ikan koi dimana saja.

UNTUK SILATURAHIM , dari kita utk kita.

dgn silaturahim ini kami berharap semua saling menjaga, menjaga seperti rumah kita sendiri.........
forum ini merupakan ladang pahala bagi mereka yg mau berbagi.........

berbahagialah mereka yg menulis tulisan baik, dikarenakan tulisan yg baik itu semangkin sering di baca maka pahalanya terus akan mengalir ke diri yg menulisnya.

begitu juga bagi mereka yg menulis buruk, semangkin banyak yg baca maka semangkin banyak saja dosa yg di kumpulkannya karena menaruh benih yg kurang baik apalagi jika tulisan buruk di tambah oleh yg membacanya maka berbunga dan berbunga lagi saja itu dosa yg dia dapat.

mau di posisi yg mana silahkan saja, semua itu akan berpulang ke dalam dirinya masing masing.

kami percaya tali silaturahim yg terus terjaga akan membuat forum ini terus hidup seiring berganti waktu dan akan hadir orang orang yg penuh dedikasi menjaga forum ini dgn iklas.

forum ini hadir sekali lagi adalah utk mencari amal pahala utk diri yg mau bagi siapa saja, bukan utk mencari keuntungan............
jika ada yg mencari keuntungan dari forum ini silahkan saja selama dapat menjaga forum dgn baik dan mematuhi norma yg ada.

pengurus forum ini adalah mereka yg jiwanya terpanggil secara iklas utk saling berbagi utk semua............tdk digaji apalagi diberikan fasilitas yg ada adalah di peras keringatnya utk selalu meluangkan waktunya utk kegemaran yg satu ini yaitu hobi ikan koi.

dan mereka itu senang dan gembira malah...............itulah komunitas koi ini.

jadi jika ada yg iklas mau membantu silahkan cantumkan diri om om di dalam forum ini utk nantinya kita tempatkan di tread tread yg tersedia.

sukur sukur om dapat mencantumkan posisi yg di inginkan sehingga kami dapat mempertimbangkannya.


mari kita teruskan mencari pahala dari forum ini semoga terus sehat dan sejahtera kita semua dari tali silaturahim yg terbentuk ini.

mari kita menulis dan berbagi silahkan...............lanjut

----------


## Koismagazine

> Sundul aja....
> 
> Yang lagi dalam proses nunggu form registrasi  (dead-link soalnya form registrasinya....  )



Selamat pagi,

Maaf Om ada yang bisa di bantu? Untuk formulir keanggotaan bisa diminta di thread keanggotaan, seperti yang Om Showa katakan, 
Nanti akan kami email formulirnya. Apabila ada informasi yang kurang jelas bisa menghubungi kami di 021 7279 2849 saat jam kerja.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Yaniesbe

Sudah Mbak Rahma... Terima kasih ya...

Dan maaf ya... kalau ada tulisan saya yang kurang berkenan...

----------


## Koismagazine

> Sudah Mbak Rahma... Terima kasih ya...
> 
> Dan maaf ya... kalau ada tulisan saya yang kurang berkenan...



Selamat siang,

Tidak apa-apa Om, Justru itu masukan yang bagus untuk kami, agar lebih baik lagi kedepannya. Untuk formulirnya sudah diterima belum Om?
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## dutomo

Oh ya sis rahma, bisa minta update ttg koi member card saya dan kois ID nya nggak? Masih blm terima nih.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Oh ya sis rahma, bisa minta update ttg koi member card saya dan kois ID nya nggak? Masih blm terima nih.


Selamat siang,

Untuk Member Card nya akan dikirim bersamaan dengan pengiriman majalah edisi mendatang ya Om, untuk No ID : 2013 0021 0810.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Tjendra

Jangan khawatir kita selalu pantau koq, kalau emang emergency pasti deh pada nongol atau ada topik yang kontroversial pasti deh ramai...coba aja... :Pray2:

----------


## Noki

berlangganan sekalian jadi member ya? saya juga masih menunggu cardnya. 

Untuk posting bagi pemula lebih ke bertanya saja dan itupun sudah banyak dibahas di posting sebelumnya. jadi masih bingung mau posting apa.........  ::

----------


## Koismagazine

> berlangganan sekalian jadi member ya? saya juga masih menunggu cardnya. 
> 
> Untuk posting bagi pemula lebih ke bertanya saja dan itupun sudah banyak dibahas di posting sebelumnya. jadi masih bingung mau posting apa.........



Selamat pagi,

Om Noki untuk Member Card nya akan kami kirimkan saat pengiriman majalah pada edisi berikutnya. 
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Noki

Terimakasih Mbak Rahma atas infonya.

----------


## dTp

> Iseng iseng liat-liat daftar anggota Koi-s Forum...
> Dari Total anggota Forum sebanyak *4459*
> *Sebanyak 3119 belum pernah 1 kalipun melakukan posting..*   
> sisanya baru 1340 melakukan posting 1 - 9368 Post..
> Peringkat 1 MrBunta 9368 Post  Top nih...
> Ke -2 rvidella 7020 Post
> Ke -3 Troy 6410 Post
> Jadi kesimpulanya walaupun anggota forum mencapai 4000 lebih ternyata yang aktif cuman 1/4 nya aja...
> Yang udah Punya Koi-s ID lebih sedikit lagi mungkin Om Ajik bisa menjawabnya...
> Jadi sedikit ternyata ya...banyakan yg pasif....


hahaha hebat survernya om
kalo bgtu saia gk akan pasif  :Heh:

----------


## owi

Mungkin masalah di aktivasi account nya ? Saya soalnya sempat bingung untuk aktivasi

----------


## Noki

> Mungkin masalah di aktivasi account nya ? Saya soalnya sempat bingung untuk aktivasi


Bisa jadi Om, kalau menurut saya mungkin juga karena masih malu2 untuk melakukan posting, kalau dilihat dari yg online di forum banyak juga lho, walaupun jauh lbh banyak yg guest daripada member.

----------


## owi

> Bisa jadi Om, kalau menurut saya mungkin juga karena masih malu2 untuk melakukan posting, kalau dilihat dari yg online di forum banyak juga lho, walaupun jauh lbh banyak yg guest daripada member.


Kalo saya dl sempet bermasalah bisa login tapi gak bisa liat lelang atau koment om noki, dan ternyata masalahnya aktivasi

----------


## kemaleman

duh jdi ketauan yah  :Doh:  (salam knal om²)
maap om² bukannya pasif bagi sya mungkin hanya ingin mengetahui apa sih ikan koi itu?, gimana sih caranya peliharanya? apa aja yg di butuhkan? penyakitnya apa aja? dll,dsb.dst... :Blabla: 
dan disini tmpatnya tanpa bertanya asal rajin online dan membaca di ulas secara lengkap padat dan terpercaya.. :Clap2:  dari awal sampe akhir sampai dengan yg sedang berjalan...........karena peliharanya juga sya gk yg bagus² amat dan mahal² kok om karena kebetulan anak² seneng pelihara tapi malas merawatnya  :Doh:  tdinya sih terpaksa eh malah keterusan karena forumnya aktif banget  :First: .......... dengan pasif aja terjerumus om (karena jadi mau rombak kolamnya tpi blom dapet ijin dri mentri keuangan  :Pray:  ) ato mungkin ada yg bisa share gimana taktik agar dapet ijin...heheheh
btw thanks alot buat ilmu²nya
maju terus kois  :Cheer2: 
(postingan pertama)

----------


## fachni

Izin nyimak...hehehe

----------

